

Keeping It Realtime - conference for realtime tech - skyfallsin
http://krtconf.com

======
drv
I have not encountered this definition of "realtime" before; what does it mean
in the context of web applications?

(I expected something closer to what is described here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_computing> \- RTOS and similar
topics.)

~~~
sthatipamala
"Realtime" is unfortunately an overloaded term, as even the Wikipedia article
shows.

Realtime in the context of the web applications is closest to what is
considered a "soft" realtime application. Wikipedia defines this as: The
usefulness of a result degrades after its deadline, thereby degrading the
system's quality of service.

In the context of the web, it refers to some type of data (text, voice or
video) broadcasting/synchronization. Chatrooms and multiplayer gaming are some
examples of this type of software.

A lot of people include newsfeeds and notifications in this definition but
those can be delayed arbitrarily without much degradation of QoS.

------
olefoo
I'll be attending, I'm really excited about it. Adam Lowry's session is one
that I've got bookmarked, as is the geoloqi mapattack walk through.

I'll look forward to meeting you all there.

------
HenrikJoreteg
I'm one of the organizers, but yeah, we're a small dev shop in Eastern
Washington who just love doing realtime stuff so we figured we'd try to throw
a conference about it.

Didn't really realize how much interest there would be. Personally, I'm pretty
pumped to hear about some of the new realtime frameworks. NullMQ,
SocketStream, Derby, et. al.

Looking forward to adding some of those tools to the 'ol toolbelt.

------
benblair
If you're doing anything with the real-time web (websockets, node, twisted,
etc), you need to be there. If you look through the speaker list, you'll see
there's almost no fluff, just lots of experienced implementors. I think the
same will be true of the attendees.

To be clear, I'm not affiliated in anyway, just excited about attending.

~~~
adambrault
Thanks, Ben! We're thrilled about it, too! (One of the organizers here)

The idea for the conference came out of discussions that @henrikjoreteg,
@fritzy, and I had in Brussels in February early this year at the XSF Summit.
Our team at &yet has been building realtime web + mobile apps for the last
couple years. both for clients and for our own products. We've used a variety
of different methods building them and made friends in several realtime-y
communities, particularly XMPP and Node.js. There's so much new stuff going on
in this field all the time, we wished that we could get people together from
all the different communities working in this niche.

We're really grateful for being able to team up with Julien Genestoux of
Superfeedr, who's the quintessential Hacker+Hustler CEO+CTO. We've also gotten
tons of help and support from Chris Williams of jsconf and all kinds of other
folks. We couldn't be more excited with how things have shaped up for krtconf
so far after 8 months of ridiculously hard work! :)

We wrote about it here: [http://blog.krtconf.com/post/8637335388/a-cross-
communal-con...](http://blog.krtconf.com/post/8637335388/a-cross-communal-
conference-all-about-realtime)

It's gonna be a blast. :D

------
paddyforan
I wish I was going. Go or regret it.

